# Glock 21 Supressor Host



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 19, 2018)

Purchased a stock gen 3 Glock 21 some years ago with the intent of turning it into a suppressor host.

I present to you the finished product!
-Trijicon suppressor height sights
-OEM threaded barrel
-OEM extended slide release
-Overwatch Percision trigger
-16 lb Wolff recoil spring
-Ghost 3.5 lb connector
-Jentra tungsten guide rod

Enjoy ;)


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 23, 2018)

But what can?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 24, 2018)

I’m thinking the Gemtech Lunar-45.
LUNAR-45


----------



## Gunz (Nov 27, 2018)

I've had my eye on this for a while, the SA XD(M) suppressor-ready 1911. It came out a few years ago, all it needs is the can. The money's allocated for the gun, but $800 for a suppressor cuts into my tractor payment.


----------

